# Show us your Green tree frogs!



## Chicken (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope people aren't annoyed at me for making a another one but i love green tree frogs and i'd love to see some other peoples frogs + enclosures! Heres my two babies Kermit and Luigi


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 12, 2010)

are these magnificent?


----------



## Chicken (Dec 12, 2010)

No i think they are just normal


----------



## Chicken (Dec 12, 2010)

common guys i know theres heaps of green tree frog keeps out there, i also don't mind seeing dainties, red eyes, white lipped, Show them off!


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 13, 2010)

on the new extension at a friends in northern nsw [tonight]....solar 17 [baden]


----------



## najanaja (Dec 13, 2010)

heres one of my new little ones, sorry about quality, photo off phone.
the second pic is a visitor i had the other night..


----------



## Chicken (Dec 14, 2010)

nice dainty very cute


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 11, 2011)

*My Speckles!!!*


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats my little male, just started croaking yesterday


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 11, 2011)

*Prince Charming*

This charming prince lives in my backyard


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats a nice looking Green Tree. Has excellent markings.

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 04:31 PM ----------

Seeing as there are other frogs already I'll post some other species.
















I'll post some of my Brown Trees later.

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 04:33 PM ----------


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice frogs DannyBoi

Heres my other frogs... Spotted Marshies





Ive got 4 baby green tree frogs on the way
And looking into getting some white lipped


----------



## KyliePickle (Jan 11, 2011)

*My Alfred..*




This is my Alfred  i only got my tree frogs last tuesday they are soo cute im in love with them , have to say thee best pet !!


----------



## Hayley_76 (Jan 11, 2011)

My fat female and male frogs. My female is very tame and loves to get out


----------



## Chicken (Jan 11, 2011)

very nice guys, hey i would love some setup pics too for inspiration!


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 11, 2011)

Vivarium that will inspire you for sure.


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 11, 2011)

DannyBoi you have the best collection ive seen in SA so far


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 11, 2011)

I have nothing seriously. Check out Frogs-for-sale. There are plenty of people with more and bigger stock.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 12, 2011)

ahaha dannyboi thanks so much lol thats great!


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 13, 2011)

Latest Editions.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 14, 2011)

A Rare Quensland Green Fire Frog ready to pounce into action.


----------

